# Worldfile aufräumen - Frage zu --depclean

## Erdie

Hallo,

ich räume gerade auf und habe dabei festgestellt, daß bei mir den libstdc++ im worldfile steht. Wenn ich den Eintrag rausnehme, will --depclean die libstdc++ löschen. Wie kann das sein, wo doch die libstdc++ von vielen Packeten referenziert werden?

Danke

Erdie

----------

## musv

Welche Version der libdc+?

Soweit ich das mitbekommen hab, ist die geslottet (Versionen 1.x und 2.x) im Portage enthalten, wobei zumindest bei mir nur Version 1.x installiert ist.

Eventuell einfachste Möglichkeit:

emerge --depclean mit anschließendem revdep-rebuild.

Um einem Zumüllen des Worldfiles vorzubeugen, benutz ich mittlerweile für Nichtneuinstallationen immer 

emerge -1u $irgendwas

----------

## Erdie

```

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 virtual/libstdc++

    selected: 3.3

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-libs/libstdc++-v3

    selected: 3.3.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

```

wie man sieht, würde die einzige Version deinstalliert, die ich habe. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß das gut ist.

-Erdie

----------

## nikaya

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wie man sieht, würde die einzige Version deinstalliert, die ich habe. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß das gut ist.
> 
> 

 

Was soll passieren?Du kannst sie ja immer wieder installieren (diesmal mit --oneshot).

Ich vermute dass ein "revdep-rebuild" sie sowieso wieder installieren würde.

----------

## musv

Ok, war ein Lesefehler meinerseits (libstdc++).

Splat meinte:

```

 * sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6

        Emerged at: Sa Mär  3 03:17:53 2007

        Build time: 9 minutes, and 6 seconds

 * virtual/libstdc++-3.3

        Emerged at: So Mär  4 00:04:50 2007

        Build time: 5 seconds

```

Die Compilierzeit liegt (auch auf meiner alten Kiste) noch im grünen Bereich. Soweit ich weiß, brauchst du die libstdc++ für Binary-Pakete, die gegen gcc <3.4 gelinkt sind. Sollte also auch nicht soviel zerschießen.

----------

## Erdie

Hallo,

Soo schlimm würde es auch nicht sein, klar. Ich habe noch ein paar progs, die sich nur mit gcc3 compilieren lassen. Ich frage mich nur, warum --depclean das nicht merkt?

Danke

Erdie

----------

## Necoro

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-563510-highlight-libstdc.html

----------

